# Help finding an old game



## rasaaak (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I was hoping someone here had some information about a game I am looking for..
Its from 96 / 01 probably but I dont recall exactly when it came about.

Its a game alot like Myst, first person, click to move.
Some scenes I remember from the game is, starting location is some form of library where you press a book to get access to a secret room where the game cuts into a cinematic.

The next thing I remember is a scene where you try to get across a broken bridge. 
There is a cart by the road and some cows by the river...

I know its not a whole lot to go by but I really want to get a hold of the game again.

Any replies appreciated.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 16, 2010)

Riven?

Riven - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rasaaak (Jul 16, 2010)

Unfortunately not


----------



## Esioul (Jul 26, 2010)

Is it Zork: Nemesis? There are three point and click zorks, the first is Return to ZOrk, then there's Zork Nemesis and Zork Inquisitor.


----------



## biodroid (Sep 21, 2010)

What about a game with the word Atlantis in it, can't remember the full name but it's about that time I think? I remember playing something like that.


----------



## C Of K (Sep 21, 2010)

It sounds something like a _Wheel of Time_ game I once played. It was a demo, and I only played the beginning, so I never saw anything outside the library. So if it has cows, I'm not certain.


----------



## vector7 (Oct 17, 2010)

Might it be *Uru: Ages beyond the Myst*. Check Wikipedia if you have any doubt. You have the plots of all the games written there.


----------

